# harwicke grange may1961-sep 61



## jollyj (Jan 7, 2013)

hi, anyone out there on my dads first voyage, he was a junior electrician at the time,( don, donald mackay, from liverpool) it was a set run, the mail run it was called. from london to argentina. 
my dad thought his luck was in on his first trip, as the accommadation was superb, never to be had again he says.
thanks
julie


----------



## rob mcc (Jan 16, 2008)

houlders meat boats were in a class of their own


----------

